

Number Systems and Data Structures [pdf] - nostrademons
http://www.informatik.uni-bonn.de/~ralf/talks/BCTCS.pdf

======
nostrademons
I'd also recommend Chris Okasaki's book _Purely Functional Data Structures_ if
you want to learn more. He has a whole section that goes in depth about the
equivalence and has several examples, including implementations in Ocaml and
Haskell.

